# Dimensions of Crystals for Orient Mako, Ray, & Mako XL



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

There are a few other threads currently that deal with this topic.

I have emailed Mark @ OrientUSA to see if he can give the difinitive word on the diameter and thickness of the the stock mineral crystals.

I also emailed Harold Ng at yobokies and asked the dimensions of his domed, blue AR tinted sapphire crystal that we KNOW fits the Mako (and presumably Ray). I know it fits the Mako because I had one installed on my Blue Mako.

I recently read a post that included a link to this supplier of crystals which looks like a very promising one to supply the sapphire crystals that are so often desired as an upgrade for the Mako, Ray, and Mako XL.

Krysworks Online Store

On other posts I have read the the dimension of the Mako/Ray crystal is 31mm x 3mm and the Mako XL 32mm x 3mm but I don't know if that is absolutely accurate AND if the dimensions would be different if a domed crystal was selected. If Harold provides the dimensions on his domed sapphire crystal for the Mako then we should know.


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

OrientUSA responded to my email request and agreed to supply the dimensions on their stock crystals. I'll post as soon as I have it.


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

I received email from Orient USA and the dimensions for the crystals are:

Mako/Ray -- 31mm x 3mm
Mako XL -- 32mm x 3mm

You can buy sapphire crystals in these dimensions from Krysworks Online Store

I got my domed sapphire crystal for my Blue Mako from yobokies


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

What do you mean by mako/ray and mako? If I have a yellow mako, would I get the 31 or 32mm diameter?


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

gagnello said:


> What do you mean by mako/ray and mako? If I have a yellow mako, would I get the 31 or 32mm diameter?


I believe that I am not putting words in cfenders mouth when I say that the: Mako/Ray-- 31mm x 3mm refers to the original Mako and Ray's crystal diameter
and: Mako-- 32mm x 3mm refers to the diameter of the Mako XL's crystal
So if you have an original Mako and I don't think they make a Yellow Mako XL (at least not that I have seen) you need the 31mm x 3mm diameter crystal.


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

hooligan said:


> I believe that I am not putting words in cfenders mouth when I say that the: Mako/Ray-- 31mm x 3mm refers to the original Mako and Ray's crystal diameter
> and: Mako-- 32mm x 3mm refers to the diameter of the Mako XL's crystal
> So if you have an original Mako and I don't think they make a Yellow Mako XL (at least not that I have seen) you need the 31mm x 3mm diameter crystal.


Sorry, yes the 32mm x 3mm dimension is for the Mako XL.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

So, will the flat sapphire versions fit too? I only see talk of the domed ones, but I would prefer a flat one...I assume it would still fit if ordered from this Krysworks vendor...


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> So, will the flat sapphire versions fit too? I only see talk of the domed ones, but I would prefer a flat one...I assume it would still fit if ordered from this Krysworks vendor...


The stock mineral crystals on the Orients are flat. The yobokies I have is domed and I don't know what the thickness is. I emailed Harold at yobokies but haven't received a response. I'm GUESSING it's something less than 3mm. A flat sapphire from Krysworks in the dimensions listed SHOULD work perfectly. Their domed sapphire crystals are only available up to 2mm thickness.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

cfender said:


> The stock mineral crystals on the Orients are flat. The yobokies I have is domed and I don't know what the thickness is. I emailed Harold at yobokies but haven't received a response. I'm GUESSING it's something less than 3mm. A flat sapphire from Krysworks in the dimensions listed SHOULD work perfectly. Their domed sapphire crystals are only available up to 2mm thickness.


OK, thats perfect then. I'd prefer flat...


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't stop thinking about a Blue Ray with a sapphire crystal installed even though I have the Blue Mako.


----------



## Redeemer (May 14, 2011)

I dont get the idea of posting the shop if its far more expensive than yobokies.

got my sapphire from yobokies and it jist looks gorgeous. the only think left are the solid endlinks...

if anyone has some ideas then just mail me !


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

Redeemer said:


> I dont get the idea of posting the shop if its far more expensive than yobokies.
> 
> got my sapphire from yobokies and it jist looks gorgeous. the only think left are the solid endlinks...
> 
> if anyone has some ideas then just mail me !


I bought my sapphire from yobokies but the price from krysworks for either a flat or domed model appears to be LESS than what I paid from yobokies. The only think about the domed yobokies model is that the blue tinted AR coating on the inside of the crystal seems to actually degrade the natural shimmer of the Blue Mako dial.


----------



## CBMC (May 7, 2012)

So has anyone tried these 31x3 crystals on the original mako? Wanted to get a flat crystal for my mako, but wanted to see if it fits.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

very helpful I just got my first scratch in my mako xl perfect upgrade.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I just e-mailed Yobokies about getting a PMMM, and now I know where to get a sapphire for my Pepsi Mako. My Mako's crystal has really taken a beating. 

Now, I just need a decent bracelet...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

great info! i also too had a query for this here:https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/crystal-size-orient-mako-xl-replacement-crystal-suggestions-643242.html

thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

received my crystal taking to central watch friday...



Deyn Man said:


> great info! i also too had a query for this here:https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/crystal-size-orient-mako-xl-replacement-crystal-suggestions-643242.html
> 
> thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

question on Krysworks (also sent them an email but no reply yet), would you know if their sapphire have AR coatings? would really be nice if the sapphire had AR coating (on one side) -- with a different hue when viewed from an angle -- but no mention of this in their site...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

dont know crystal with no scratches already a win wasnt asking Q's

doesnt appear so as i looked at it



Deyn Man said:


> question on Krysworks (also sent them an email but no reply yet), would you know if their sapphire have AR coatings? would really be nice if the sapphire had AR coating (on one side) -- with a different hue when viewed from an angle -- but no mention of this in their site...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking to replace the crystal in my Orient STI Commuter which appears to have a 31-32mm crystal diameter and I'm assuming 2-3mm thick. Guess I should email Orient USA for exact specs. Anyone order from that place yet with good results?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

my regular watch shop doesnt want to do it without a new gasket, where vcan i get the gasket i should i try a lesser repair shop any ideas for nyc or just go cruise 47th street


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

Michael G. Curry said:


> my regular watch shop doesnt want to do it without a new gasket, where vcan i get the gasket i should i try a lesser repair shop any ideas for nyc or just go cruise 47th street


I also called Central about doing the cyrstal work and they wouldn't quote me a price without seeing the watch and they had never heard of an Orient Mako so I sent it to Motor City Watch Works who was very familiar with the watch. They didn't insist on changing the watch back gasket either. BTW - a replacement gasket from OrientUSA will cost $9 including the shipping. I have no idea how long it will take for them to ship it to NYC area.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Here it is crystal installed I think 2mm thick would have worked as this seems tall the jeweler also said they had to shave. Little diameter


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

Michael, did the sapphire crystal come from Krysworks? If so could you confirm the diameter and thickness that you purcahsed and if you opted for a domed or flat model? Also, do I understand correctly, the jeweler that installed it needed to shave down the diameter of the the crystal to get it to fit? I'm curious how that is performed. Is it ground down with a machine of some sort?



Michael G. Curry said:


> View attachment 733964
> 
> 
> Here it is crystal installed I think 2mm thick would have worked as this seems tall the jeweler also said they had to shave. Little diameter


----------



## Shhassani (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like it's a different size for Mako USA. Ignore previous msg.


----------



## Shhassani (Nov 13, 2015)

Also:
I just called Orient USA and they said they did not have the information on Mako USA, but i should contact Orient Japan manufacturer directly.

I will update this post later.


----------



## Shhassani (Nov 13, 2015)

Apologies to this thread. 

It might be that the size is correct for a regular Mako. It might be (most likely) that the size of the sapphire on the Mako USA is different. I will confirm this when i get a reply from Orient Japan.


----------

